# einlesen und ausgeben von daten aus einer datei



## spike840 (8. Jan 2007)

hi.
ich möchte in mein programm datensätze(zeilen-weise) aus einer datei(students.txt) einlesen, verarbeiten und diese verändert wieder in der datei speichern können. ausserdem wollte ich noch eine laufvariable einbauen, die mit jedem datensatz wächst.
ich weis nicht ob das so der richtige ansatz ist. 



```
import java.io.*;
public class Management
{
//Datein zum lesen öffnen
FileInputStream f = null;
try {
    f = new FileInputStream (Students);
}
//Datei Zeichen für Zeichen lesen
if (f != null) {
    int ch;
    try {
        while ((ch = f.read ()) != -1)
            System.out.write (ch);
        f.close ();
    }
}
public static void main (String args [])
{
    // Laufvariable-Klassenvariable
    static private int objcnt = 0;

    
    public Management()
    {
        ++objcnt;
    public finalize ()
    {
        --objcnt;
       }
    }
   
    }
}
```

wie ihr sicher bemerkt bin ich noch ziemlicher anfänger
danke schonmal. mfg


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jan 2007)

wozu bei finalize die Variable wieder senken?
um die Anzahl an Elementen zu ermitteln ist das gut, aber nicht als 'Laufvariable',
dann werden bestimmte Werte doppelt verwegen..,

----------

benutze BufferedReader um ganze Zeilen auf einmal einzulesen,
Byte für Byte bringt nur Mühe mit sich

schaue erstmal in Lehrbüchern die Kapitel zu Dateisystem an,


----------



## spike840 (8. Jan 2007)

hab den code mal bissl verändert

```
import java.io.*;
public class Management
{
//Datein zum lesen öffnen
FileInputStream f = null;
 {
    f = new FileInputStream (Students);
}
//Datei Zeilenweise lesen
 {BufferdReader eingabe = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader(System.in));
   
}
public static void main (String args [])
{
    // Laufvariable-Klassenvariable
    static private int objcnt = 0;

    
    public Management()
    {
        ++objcnt;
   
    }
    
    }
}
```
habe den BufferedReader aus dem lehrbuch und weis aber nicht ob das mit dem wort 'eingabe' richtig ist.
ist die variable jetzt so, das sie immer weiter läuft... oder sind da noch probleme zu erwarten.
mfg


----------

